# Checking Oil



## maberi (Dec 2, 2006)

I just received an old Ariens ST504 snow blower with a TECUMSEH-MODEL-HS50-67008 engine. I am planning on changing the oil today but was wondering if there was an easy way to check the oil level in these things?


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

either the dipstick or fillto the threads of the filler cap at the bottom of the engine
5w20 oil


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

You can use 5w-20 or 5w-30..... (I'd use a 5w-30 synthetic)
It should have a regular dipstick.... and the level should be at the top of the cross hatch.... just the usual pull it out, clean it off, insert all the way and pull back out to get a reading.


----------

